# Hops Question



## therook (9/7/07)

I dont know how this is going to come out but here goes.

When formulating a recipe and the BJCP guidlines tell you that the Hop flavor is Low - Med for example a Schwarzbier how do you put that in grams and also the same for aroma ( not necesary a Schwarzbier in this case )

Does that make sense?

Rook


----------



## SJW (9/7/07)

I do understand your question. The way I formulate a hop schedule is, with all things being equal, I start with 3 hop additions. With a normal Lager say 60/20/5 min additions of equal amounts. Depending on the style, for a low hop flavour and aroma I would either reduce the 20 & 5 min addition amounts or leave them out all together. With my stouts and Porters I have been known to just do a 60min addition. You just need to find out what works best for u. But with the aid of Beersmith or similar, for a low flavour & aroma style beer just get most og your IBU's up from the 60min addition and u wont go far wrong.

Steve


----------



## PostModern (9/7/07)

It depends what you're brewing, too. I found with bitters that I need only two hop additions. One for bittering at 60 mins and then a _heap_ of hops in the whirlpool at flameout which provide both taste and aroma.


----------



## matti (9/7/07)

I have been hopping mad for about 2 1/2 years and I have found that if I desire IBU around 20 and the beer is a pale or lager I use 60/20/10

For beer around 28-32 I use 40/40/20 or there around.

I use pro-mash these days and find it very useful for these thing. If you got beer smith it should do a similar good job.

you need a hop calculator and the AA% of hops available to you be able to convert it into grams though.

I basicaly learnt from other people recipes.
If you have a recipe that you want to hop to style,
post it and you'll get plenty of opinions.

cheers matti


----------



## therook (9/7/07)

Thanks for your response fellas, but, i do have beersmith and i can work out the IBU's easily, but when it comes to flavor and aroma, there must be a minimum amount were you wont detect a flavor....e.g 10 grams at 15 minutes at 6.6% may be a waste of time, you may need to put 20 grams...i suppose in the end its up to the drinker and what he likes

Rook


----------



## Trent (9/7/07)

Rook
Low to medium hop flavour would be probably around the 1/2 ounce/14 grams around 15 to 20 mins out from flameout. Will give you a hint of hop flavour, but not too much. Even half that would put you in the "low" category. To get you into the Med-high category for an APA, you would add something like 28g at 20 or 15 mins, and another 28g at 5 mins, or flameout. "high" will be maybe 42g or more at 15 mins, and flameout. Then dry hop!
With a schwarzbier, I would be sticking with noble type hops, so maybe add a plug of hallertauer, tett or spalt about 20 mins from flameout, even 30 mins. It just depends on how much you like your hops to stick out. Low-med leaves a fair bit of wiggle room for personal preference, maybe even up to 28g at 20 mins would get you into the "med" hop flavour territory. I would say start low, and work your way up from there based on your personal tastes.
As a GUESS, this would me my thinking for the different levels

None to low - 0 to 14g at 20 mins
low-med - 7 to 28g last 20 mins
med-high 28 to 70g last 15 mins
high to very high 56 to ??? last 15 mins.

Hope that helps a little
Trent


----------



## therook (10/7/07)

Trent said:


> Rook
> Low to medium hop flavour would be probably around the 1/2 ounce/14 grams around 15 to 20 mins out from flameout. Will give you a hint of hop flavour, but not too much. Even half that would put you in the "low" category. To get you into the Med-high category for an APA, you would add something like 28g at 20 or 15 mins, and another 28g at 5 mins, or flameout. "high" will be maybe 42g or more at 15 mins, and flameout. Then dry hop!
> With a schwarzbier, I would be sticking with noble type hops, so maybe add a plug of hallertauer, tett or spalt about 20 mins from flameout, even 30 mins. It just depends on how much you like your hops to stick out. Low-med leaves a fair bit of wiggle room for personal preference, maybe even up to 28g at 20 mins would get you into the "med" hop flavour territory. I would say start low, and work your way up from there based on your personal tastes.
> As a GUESS, this would me my thinking for the different levels
> ...



Thanks Trent, I actually had a look in daniels book last night and at the end of each style of beer he has recommendations on Hoping for Flavor and Aroma and your pretty much in the ball park.

Rook


----------



## SJW (10/7/07)

Rook, don't take all this tech talk too literally. What you will find is, or should I say "what I have found is", that even with a single addition of hops for 60min you will still get some flavour. These are only ruff! Guides. I would not go so far as to say that there would be any aroma with a single 60min addition but it all comes down to hop use efficiency. If money was no object or you had a ton of hops I would imagine that a very large addition at 20 or 30 mins would give you a good balance of bitterness and flavour and with a large addition probably some aroma. The way I see it we use multiple additions of hops to make best use of the smallest amount of hops. 
That just my opinion.

Steve


----------

